# Belize Fishery Threat



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

In case you haven't heard, one of the biggest Tarpon nurseries and bonefish/permit fisheries is under threat from a proposed selfish development. Take a moment to sign the petition if you feel compelled to prevent Californian celebrity greed from ruining a great fishery and threatening access to some of the most bountiful waters for saltwater fly fishers.

https://www.change.org/p/government...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I've read about it any why folks want to protect the area but I've yet to read specifically how the development and its construction would hurt the fishery.

I'm talking specifics, not generalities...ie this proposed dock stretches out into prime spawning grounds, etc...otherwise, it just seems like a bunch of NIMBY to me.

Does all the development on Ambergris Caye or Turneffe Flats Island negatively affect the fishery?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that tarpon spawn offshore, so no harm to them. Besides, if Blackadore Caye is that long "string bean" shaped caye, off Corazol, and Leon needs backing, I see the project going bust. My Google Earth photo of the caye was taken in November and there is a significant amount of stained water surrounding the island. Looks more like what you might see in the Summer when the rains come. Bottom line is it's not too attractive a location....certainly nothing you'd want to see in a brochure.

When it comes to developments in these finite locations like Belize and certain parts of Mexico (like Ascension Bay and Isla Blanca) my main concern is overfishing. Too many people pounding the bonefish, tarpon and permit, to the point where they don't eat flies anymore. This has happened in areas of the Keys and I have heard similar reports from Boca Paila in Mexico, although I admit to not having personal experience with which to back that up.

Based on that alone I started to sign the petition. But they want too much personal information for my liking, so I abandoned the thing. IMO, it is of little concern (location-wise) anyway.


----------

